# My Mordian/Cadian Cityfight WIP [V PIC HEAVY]



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey guys, having almost finished my tallarn army (just the chimeras left), and looking around for more inspiration, sadly only my cityfight board really gave me any inspiration:

So i built some buildings, including this statue (arm is somewhere in my bag...)










This is a hab unit i'm still working on, some interior detailing and some bits to go on top still to do:



















This is a chapel a mate of mine made for me:










http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs006.snc1/4165_647011691833_61201259_40386960_1362018_n.jpgp.img]

There are a few other buildings i've done in various stages of finished-ness, i'll post them up another time...

But this did give me the inspiration to do a cityfight army, composed of a heavy weapons company of Mordian Iron Guard and an infantry company of Cadians... so, here they are so far...

This is the first cadian squad, to distinguish the weapons team from the mordian, i've put them on a 40mm base instead of the 60, to give them a sleeker look. I'm going for a Black Hawk Down sort of squad based feel...

[img]http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs006.snc1/4165_647011547123_61201259_40386932_321976_n.jpg










But on to business, my Mordian Weapon Teams...

Here is the first lot, the least made, the lascannon boys:










The idea behind each team is that it is in (or infront of) a building. The Lascannon teams are nesting inside a building, two corners and a middle. Here are some closer shots of the corner two...





































As you can see, these guys are missing some crew, but that will be sorted soon. The middle one is waiting for me to get a tripod...



















This gives you the idea of the building, a birds eye view...











Onto the Mortar teams, who are out in front, on the pavement.




























snipey loader takes a shot...



















Heavy Bolters!














































And that's it for now...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's a cool idea tor, looking forward to see how this progress when you start putting on the paint!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice start tor, consider this subscribed to!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Neat idea, well done! It's always nice to see a few more Mordians out there! k:


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

im liking it but im not to sure about all the bases with rubble on them i think imho you should do some set up on a road or something like that if you get where im coming from.

But as i said i like


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

much liking all these, mordians are the "real" men of the imperium  +1 rep


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

inqusitor_me said:


> im liking it but im not to sure about all the bases with rubble on them i think imho you should do some set up on a road or something like that if you get where im coming from.
> 
> But as i said i like


The cadian infantry will be on pavement/roads, whereas the mordian weapon teams are all in buildings.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Really cool looking so far! Im always impressed by people that puts that ammount of time into basing the models, this will be fun to follow:victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

torealis said:


> The cadian infantry will be on pavement/roads, whereas the mordian weapon teams are all in buildings.


The mordians obviously have more sense :biggrin:

Very impressive concept and well excuted. Looking forward to seeing this army.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now I like those hw bases Tor, that is a great idea I must say. Might make them a tad hard to place in existing terrain but still, top notch.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, this is really picking up some momentum now... but my holiday ends tomorrow... back to work...

Anyway, here's some more that i did today:

Heavy Weapon teams for the two cadian squads


















and


















Here are the two Vox casters


















And, some spares i had lying around from an old aborted guard project, i started work on some combat engineers, or vets...










Hopefully tomorrow/monday i will have 3 or so potential paint schemes for you to judge.


----------

